# Cordelia's "Unofficial" Udder Pic :)



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Well, I just took a quick pic of Cordi's udder today. She was nursing her twins, so it is not filled at all. . . . What do u think?

She is a FF - 14 months old and 18 days fresh.

I hope to get her with 12 hours of milk and take some more pics, rear and fore. I am thrilled with her foreudder!! It's very smooth! :wahoo: I am really picky about foreudders now. . . .

So far, I see she could use more capacity (understandable as a FF, kidding in the winter, and her dam helping nurse the babies,) more defined medial (could come with more freshenings,) teats that are larger and more "plumb."


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

Most of the time they'll come into more milk as a 2 year old. And sometimes with more milk their teats will hang down straighter.


----------



## jordan (Nov 22, 2007)

Nice shape to the udder and it appears to have good attachment. Hard to tell because she's hairy, but the udder also appears to be tucked up nicely into her escutcheon. Capacity and teat size should come with future freshenings and maturity, though I've never seen a medial improve over time (it's either there or not). A well defined medial can actually make teats appear more plumb.
Overall, nice!
Lois
http://www.fallcreekfarm.net


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Thanks Lois! I really appreciate your thoughts. 

I didn't do such a good job clipping and she was not cooperative AT ALL!! :hair: I'm going to do clip a little closer before taking her "official" pic.  

I know of several does whose medial improved as they matured. I'm not counting on it to happen with Cordi, just know of some does where that area did improve.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Can I ask what you mean by 'plum'?


----------



## jordan (Nov 22, 2007)

keren said:


> Can I ask what you mean by 'plum'?


More correctly placed on the udder instead of off to the sides.
Lois
http://www.fallcreekfarm.net


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

thank you


----------

